# &   Lada Granta

## SERGO20010

: 
 : 2011
: Lada Kalina
: , 
: , ,   , -4
 - 1.6 . 8  80 .. (), 
 - 1.6 . 8  90 ..   (),
 - 1,6 , 16  98 ..   () 
: , 5  (   2012  )
:  
 , : 4260
, : 1500
, : 1700
 , : 2470
  , : 160
  : 480 
 , : 1430
 , : 1426
 , : 804
 , : 904
 , : 1040 (), 1080 (), 1100 ()
    / , %: 59/41
 , : 475
    / , %: 50/50
   / , : 900/450
  : 0,367 (, ), 0,353 ()
   0  100 /, : 12,5 (), 11,8 (), 12 ()
 : 165 /
 , /100 : 
 -   : 9.3 (), 8.5 (), 8.7 ()
 -   : 6.1 (), 5.7 (), 5.8 ()
 -   : 7.3 (), 7.2 (), 7.3 ()
 : 175/70 R13 (), 175/65 R14 (, )
  , : 50 
 : 
: 
: , ,

----------


## art_b

=)

----------


## baby boy

,   ,      ,      .

----------


## V00D00People

"  "

----------


## AVdivision

"",       90- ...

----------

,

----------


## AVdivision

.  , ,   ,     ....   ,    ,      ,

----------


## 23q

, :

----------


## vladd

> : , 5  ( *  2012*  )

    ,   ?
   201*3*  ......

----------


## Ch!p

,      ,   ǳ   .

----------


## vladd

....
 " " (   ).... 
  GM " ".....

----------


## V00D00People

,     " "  " ",         ....    :)

----------


## Rasta

> ,      ,   ǳ   .

      :  

> .
>  ,  ...
> !   ! 
>  ,    , ,
> , .
> !!!  ! 
>     ,    ,
> , , .
> !    - ! 
> ...

----------

